
With 30 tuners and 30 TB of storage, SnapStream makes TiVos look like toys - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/09/with-30-tuners-and-30-tb-of-storage-snapstream-make-tivos-look-like-toys/
======
pwg
From the article> The customers who are in the position to perform grand feats
of copyright infringement are actually the exact same customers who would be
filing the copyright infringement lawsuits. As long as the open recording and
sharing of full broadcast-resolution TV stays in the realm of the media
production companies making the TV in the first place, no one gets upset.

And this is exactly what the "media production companies" just don't get. The
hypocritical "do as I say, not as I do" mentality when it comes to their
customers goes a long way towards creating the environment they now find
themselves in, rampant piracy of their works.

